# spot open, Sabine



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

going fishing saturday out of Sabine. Plan was to run out 50+miles, but the weather as of right now looks like ****. So the backup plan is to anchor up and fish the Sabine Jetty for Bull Reds and what ever we can find. Very good chance the wind is going to blow like hell and we may get rained on. 
Would need to be at my house in Hamshire around 5:30 am saturday.If you are intersted in going PM or call me.


----------

